# What Orientation do you use for Blindsolving?



## Dr_Detonation (May 17, 2017)

I'm making this this thread to help beginners that are just starting 3BLD find a good cube orientation.
Personally, I use green in front with white on top, which is standard WCA. I know lots of people use blue on top, red on front, though, cuz that's what Zane and Noah do.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 17, 2017)

What in your opinion defines a "Good orientation"? Because this concept doesn't make much sense to me. 

This is a matter of personal preference. There's no such thing as good or bad orientations, especially when we consider that proper BLD scrambles will randomize the orientation of the cube. Thus the official WCA notation, which is used for scrambling only, is neutralized.

Some people will use Noah's orientation so their initial learning process is eased, but once their wheels are taken off and they become independent, this will most likely not matter at all, since advanced materials will most likely apply the universally accepted notation for pieces, disregarding colors.

TL;DR: Choose the prettiest orientation.


----------



## sqAree (May 17, 2017)

So yep, I agree with Fábio that it doesn't matter.
However, I used the normal WCA orientation and I think it helped me getting comfortable with the orientation / color scheme along with FMC (where it makes sense to use the WCA orientation).
Still, doesn't matter.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 17, 2017)

Yellow on top, Blue in front.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 17, 2017)

Fábio sums it up. It really doesn't matter. It's like saying which is better for cfop white cross or blue cross? Both will have lucky scrambles and both are good if you use it right. It really is just personal preference


----------



## oneshot (May 17, 2017)

The only advantage I can see in picking one orientation over another is if you might want to pick the orientation of whatever tutorial you are learning from to make it easier. But once you know an orientation, one isn't better than another...


----------



## AidanNoogie (May 17, 2017)

I use orange in front yellow top.


----------



## DGCubes (May 17, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> Personally, I use green in front with red on top, which is standard WCA.



No, green on front and white on top is WCA. 

I use red on front and blue on top because of Noah and also because I always thought it looked nicest even before I started learning 3BLD.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 17, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> No, green on front and white on top is WCA.
> 
> I use red on front and blue on top because of Noah and also because I always thought it looked nicest even before I started learning 3BLD.


Crap. Meant white, guess I got confused.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 17, 2017)

Green top, red front. If I had done fmc when I learned bld, I'd definitely have learned with the wca orientation.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 17, 2017)

Yellow Top, Blue Front cause that's my standard ZZ orientation.


----------



## lucarubik (May 17, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Yellow on top, Blue in front.


same, although i dont remember the reason, but im pretty sure there was one...
oh yeah y on top couse i solve white first in cfop, blue on front...


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 17, 2017)

I do yellow top red front


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 17, 2017)

I do green on top and blue on front cos it's luckier


----------



## mark49152 (May 18, 2017)

It's correct to say that orientation is entirely personal preference but that doesn't mean it's not a valid question. People may have reasons for their personal preferences, and a beginner who has not yet formed a preference might find it helpful to understand why others have the preferences they do.

Mine is yellow top green front. The reason is that this is my CFOP orientation. I'm a white cross solver and I learned my colour scheme for the sides by thinking of green as front, orange is right, etc., instead of by their relative positions. It would have been more difficult for me to choose a different orientation for blind.


----------



## Ranzha (May 18, 2017)

Taught someone how to solve BLD recently, and they chose orange on U, green on F 

I use WG (boring)



AidanNoogie said:


> I use orange in front yellow top.


What's up?


----------



## Torch (May 18, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> No, green on front and white on top is WCA.
> 
> I use red on front and blue on top because of Noah and also because I always thought it looked nicest even before I started learning 3BLD.



I am now convinced that we are the exact same person


----------



## tx789 (May 18, 2017)

Yellow top, blue front. I didn't really want to use white top, green front and sort of ended up with what I use. Also the orientation doesn't matter. In comp the orientation of the cube is randomised.


----------



## newtonbase (May 18, 2017)

I use WCA which is undoubtedly the best and anyone who disagrees is wrong.


----------



## AidanNoogie (May 18, 2017)

Ranzha said:


> Taught someone how to solve BLD recently, and they chose orange on U, green on F
> 
> I use WG (boring)
> 
> ...


Yellow.


----------



## Cankles of Fury (May 18, 2017)

I solve cfop with white on bottom so i am naturally more comfortable with the color scheme with yellow on top. I'm just now learning and have been going with yellow on top, blue facing me


----------



## Hazel (May 18, 2017)

I use green front white top


----------



## One Wheel (May 18, 2017)

Green front, white up, because when I'm practicing I scramble all my puzzles in WCA orientation, and it's therefore more familiar. But for some reason I started learning ZZ with red front yellow up. I am intending to switch that, because I have an alternate color scheme with pink for red and black for orange, and if I go to green-white for ZZ then my non-standard colors are bad edges.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 18, 2017)

I do white top green front just since that's the orientation I always scramble with so I am used to it


----------



## Berd (May 20, 2017)

I think white top green front has a few advantages - when looking at someones reconstruction you don't know whether they scrambled in their orientation or in wca orientation - white top green front solves that . Also it means scrambling is still the same for other events too.


----------



## Kuruzu (Jan 2, 2018)

Yellow top, orange front 
Love orange


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 29, 2018)

Going orientation neutral will be good.
We can treat the 6 center pieces as 6 movable pieces, and maybe cancel one of the last edge comm with the center piece solving.
Maybe influence parity too.

But it is way too advanced just like pre-moves in 3bld memoing.

PS: My orientation is YO (Yellow top , orange front)


----------



## DhruvA (Jan 29, 2018)

White top and orange front


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Feb 3, 2018)

Initially learned from Zane and thought that blue on top and red on front was the best, but then I switched to white top, green front.
I don't know why but I think its because there is greenery all around in my area and the sky also remains blue and white all the time.


----------



## CeBeMind (Feb 13, 2018)

White top, red front


----------



## greentgoatgal (Feb 14, 2018)

Yellow top, orange front


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 27, 2018)

Green Front and White on top.


----------



## leeo (Jul 15, 2018)

In my software, I wanted to support _any_ chosen orientation. The challenge comes to clearly specifying this. The notation I came up with specifies the UF edge cube for the scrambling orientation, and the Singmaster form destination of the UF edge cube as the whole puzzle is rotated to the solving orientation. The reason for choosing the UF edge is because the WCA competition rules for scrambling specifies the colors for the U face and the F face. For western colored cubes, WCA scrambles them with White on U and Green on F. Orange on U and green on F, for western colored cubes, would read "@UF=RF". Yellow on U and Blue on F on the same coloring system would read "@UF=DB". An internal table then translates "@UF=RF" to "z" and @UF=DB to "x2", and so forth.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 15, 2018)

leeo said:


> In my software, I wanted to support _any_ chosen orientation. The challenge comes to clearly specifying this.


Is it unclear to say "red top, blue front"?


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 15, 2018)

leeo said:


> In my software, I wanted to support _any_ chosen orientation. The challenge comes to clearly specifying this.



Haven't seen how your software works but
You probably get the preferred orientation through User input. Use two characters to specify(RB = Red top, Blue front, WG = White top, Green front) use that in a switch with all the possibilities and return the corresponding code in your notation.

Isn't that what you want?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm just now getting into blind but I have been using white top green front.


----------



## leeo (Jul 16, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> Haven't seen how your software works but
> You probably get the preferred orientation through User input. Use two characters to specify(RB = Red top, Blue front, WG = White top, Green front) use that in a switch with all the possibilities and return the corresponding code in your notation.
> 
> Isn't that what you want?


Actually not, in order to support alternative cube coloring systems. Thus the Singmaster relative _positions_ are instead employed. Similar for the move notation to specify U L F R B D instead of W O G R B Y or the resister color codes 9 4 5 2 6 4 or some other color-system dependent notation.


----------



## leeo (Jul 16, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I'm just now getting into blind but I have been using white top green front.



That would be noted "@UL=UL", which is a no-op, signifying no change from the WCA scrambling position.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 16, 2018)

Huh? I'm not sure I understand. Is there any other way you could explain that?


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 16, 2018)

leeo said:


> Actually not, in order to support alternative cube coloring systems. Thus the Singmaster relative _positions_ are instead employed.


Fair enough, but when the rest of the world likes to describe their orientation in terms of which faces (colours) move to U and to F, why do you think it's "clearer" for your notation to instead require them to specify where the UF edge moves to? And with a cryptic format too? It looks more like an attempt to make things less clear.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 17, 2018)

Am I the only here that use White on top (U), and Orange on front (F)?


----------



## leeo (Aug 5, 2018)

mark49152 said:


> Fair enough, but when the rest of the world likes to describe their orientation in terms of which faces (colours) move to U and to F, why do you think it's "clearer" for your notation to instead require them to specify where the UF edge moves to? And with a cryptic format too? It looks more like an attempt to make things less clear.



I like your proposal: it seems move active. I am in the process of updating my program, so I will support both formats. The old format @UF=RD specifies the result of moving into the BLD reading orientation of red up yellow front (for Western colored cubes). The alternative active motion format you like will now read @BL=UF, which also specifies red up yellow front. The "=" in computer science in some languages is ":=" and is pronounced 'becomes' -- it should be clear either way.

For programming purposes, I will ignore any request that does not have "UF" on either or both sides of the "equation". Of course, if "UF" is on both sides, the result is a no-op (no operation).


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 5, 2018)

leeo said:


> The old format @UF=RD specifies the result of moving into the BLD reading orientation of red up yellow front (for Western colored cubes). The alternative active motion format you like will now read @BL=UF, which also specifies red up yellow front.


You started out saying "@UF=XY" means UF moves to XY. If you move UF to RD you get blue top orange front. Same if you move BL to UF. Looks like you swapped the format so XY moves into UF, but that's OK as it makes more sense. I would probably just say "orientation = RD" though. Guess it depends who your users are.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Aug 8, 2018)

CFOP got too boring for me so I switched to ZZ. 
That being said, I don't really care about CN anymore so I try to solve only Grey top(Yellow for normal) Blue front.

Naturally, that became my BLD orientation as well. 

So I use Grey(Yellow) Top/Blue front.


----------



## leeo (Aug 24, 2018)

leeo said:


> I like your proposal: it seems move active. I am in the process of updating my program, so I will support both formats. The old format @UF=RD specifies the result of moving into the BLD reading orientation of red up yellow front (for Western colored cubes). The alternative active motion format you like will now read @BL=UF, which also specifies red up yellow front. The "=" in computer science in some languages is ":=" and is pronounced 'becomes' -- it should be clear either way.
> 
> For programming purposes, I will ignore any request that does not have "UF" on either or both sides of the "equation". Of course, if "UF" is on both sides, the result is a no-op (no operation).


The @ in the notation refers to the niche or address that the following indicated edge cube sticker or section moves to -- by means of x, y or z moves (or [r], \[\u] or [f] to apply a little-used WCA notation for FMC. Applying that the destination address appears first will avoid misreading instead the inverse whole-cube rotation. It is also consistent with modern computer science (programmer's) notation.


----------



## leeo (Aug 24, 2018)

mark49152 said:


> You started out saying "@UF=XY" means UF moves to XY. If you move UF to RD you get blue top orange front. Same if you move BL to UF. Looks like you swapped the format so XY moves into UF, but that's OK as it makes more sense. I would probably just say "orientation = RD" though. Guess it depends who your users are.


Sorry I was vague about the notation. @UF=XY means that the cube is reoriented so that the UF _location_ gets to refer to the cube sticker originally at XY. Similarly, @XY=UF is read so that the XY _location_ gets the cube sticker formerly located at UF before the reorientation. This is consistent with most programming languages.


----------

